# Better than word association



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

... i hope

A bit like word association but each reply must be exactly three words. Apparently it makes for a pretty funny story.

I'll kick it off:


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

It all started


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

when sweet lu


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

asked about masturbation


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

found out that


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

choking your chicken


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

is good for


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

R and R


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

and juda smokes


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> and juda smokes


 some dudes you


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

sucker punched inthe


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

big fat nose


----------



## Chimaira (Jan 13, 2004)

while eating boogers


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Chimaira said:


> while eating boogers


 from chimaira's chille-dog


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

actually gumming chili


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Through a straw


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

previously used for


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

snorting pixie sticks


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

Filled With Cocaine


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

That gave him


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

seizures from Mike's


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Syphilis and Gonorrhea


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

and a strange


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

wart on his


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

scary looking automatic


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

reload multi-shot penis


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

thats as big


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:


> thats as big


 as a car


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

with doors open


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

and stripped bare


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

engine who will


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

Kory said:


> and stripped bare


 like my mom on weekends


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

TRomP said:


> engine who will


 suck sweet lu


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

only if its


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

a box of cupcakes


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> a box of cupcakes


 and thePACK to


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sucker punch serrapygo


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

In the head


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

only to find


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

that grosse gurke was


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

peeing all over


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

sweet lu's fire


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Death in # said:


> sweet lu's fire


 in his pants


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

which he recieved from


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> which he recieved from


 ms natts nude pictures


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

rhomzilla was upset


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

until he took


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Lu's stash of


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

peanutbutter and porn


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

and wiped it


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

what the f**k?!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

I love karen!


----------



## ProdigalMarine (Jan 31, 2003)

Oops, i done


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

thePACK said:


> and wiped it


 On his feet


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Them threw it


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

on xenon head


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

and he sniffed


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

judazzz burnt waffles


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

while cat licks


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

his tongue quickly


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

then die's of


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

ick covering him


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

in his pants?


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

then followed by


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

burning genital warts


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

in my ass


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

after that he


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

showed us his ...


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

big collection of


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

hand made dildo's


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

That wasnt enough


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

so he got...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

out his shaft


----------



## cabbycarny (Jun 30, 2003)

just to make


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

a self portrait


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

of you guys


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

smoking big chodes


----------



## TRomP (Oct 20, 2003)

and drinking some


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

awesome light beers


----------



## baby2boy (Mar 5, 2004)

while humming the


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

tune to MMMbop...... (old Hanson song)


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

wishing he was


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

in Bobme's gaping


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gaped tooth grin


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

and screwing him


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

in the ear


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

gettin earwax allover


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

His pinky finger


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

that smelled good


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

until he made


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

it a middle


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

finger aimed at


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

sweet lu's skull


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that was very


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

mean of him


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

New Sentence!

Mike had a


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

fake eskimo hat


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

that was warm


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

then he started


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

to masterbate wildly


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

while making a


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

A cream pie


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

which he ate


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

all by himself


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

and later on


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

this kid named


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

chunky chunky lu


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

had the squirts


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

From KY jelly


----------



## kopid_03 (Mar 3, 2004)

wrestling with guys


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

In some jell-o


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

with a blonde


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

who had a


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

A strap on


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

that lu loved


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

and want more


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

in different positions


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

she really wanted


----------



## bobme (Feb 17, 2003)

her big dick


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

to be suck


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

by sweet's lips


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

with a cherry


----------



## psrotten (Jan 27, 2004)

in the ass


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

by thePACK super


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

clean totem pole


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

By Sweet Lu


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

mom bending over


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

the counter barfing

new sentance, with 5 words

thePACK, Xenon, Grosse Gurke had a


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

rather large erection and they


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

finally closed this pointless string


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

they decided after there orgy


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)

where sweetlu was the middleman


----------



## rbp3rbp3 (Sep 8, 2003)

ok this keeps getting repeated 2 or 3 pages is long enough. masturbation has been repeated like 4 times lol


----------



## Scooby (Dec 25, 2003)




----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Scooby said:


> where sweetlu was the middleman


 and took it in every hole


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

when smoking a bowl


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

though about pizza and beer


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

then getting withdraws


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

then jacked off


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

so he started doing


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

the monkey dance


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

with his leg


----------



## IDONTKARE47 (Jan 5, 2004)

spread wide open


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

IDONTKARE47 said:


> spread wide open


 over thePACKs mouth


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

said the twinkie


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Whos name is Sweeet Lu


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

Xenon said:



> DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
> DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
> DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
> DIE SWEETLU DIE!!!!
> ...


 now was that nessecery


----------

